# Can you take immodium when pregnant?



## 13850 (Feb 19, 2007)

I've read many different views on different websites but just wondeering if anyone on here took Immodium or any other loperamide tablets while pregnant?We want to start a family but I can't survive without Immodium everyday. I have cut down to about 2 tablets a day, 4 times a week but do need to take them!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I know over the years we have had a few and they seem to match up with the expectation that it should be a low risk drug during pregnancy.For a fair number of people the diarrhea goes away during pregnancy, so you might be lucky and not need it.K.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

You sure can! It's on the list of drugs most obs consider safe.Be warned...it took a lot less for me to get the same effects while pregnant. I still definitely needed it at times, but I took about half the dose I used to take for similar symptoms. I got uncomfortably C once after taking what I thought was a conservative usual dose after a bad D attack.


----------

